# Ich suche ein Gaming-Hardware taugliches HTPC Gehäuse



## RubenPlinius (30. November 2010)

hallo leute

ich habe mich bei alternate und case king umgesehen, aber so recht kann ich mir kein urteil bilden und bitte um eure erfahrung

ich plane jetzt langsam einen spieletauglichen wohnzimmer pc umzusetzen - geplante hardware wäre sowas im rahmen athlon II x2 oder x4 (bis ca 100 €), 4gb ram, 1tb 3,5" festplatte, ati 5750 1gb
allerdings kann ich kein gutes gehäuse finden

dabei sind folgende kriterien wichtig:
- es sollte nicht tiefer sein als 45 oder 46 centimeter, da es sich im wohnzimmer sonst nicht ausgeht
- es sollte eine "schöne" front haben - sprich, es sollte nicht unbedingt nach "pc", also mit den lüftungsgittern und beleuchteten lüftern, aussehen - lian li hat einige modelle wie ich gesehen habe mit sogar recht durchgehend glatter front (aber die sind entweder zu klein oder viel zu teuer :/)
- da wären wir beim nächsten punkt: der preisliche rahmen liegt bei maximal 100€ (wenn es 105 euro kosten würde wäre es auch nicht die welt) - desto günstiger desto besser
- die kühlleistung sollte stimmen, und das ist der punkt bei dem ich mich nicht auskenne: welche gehäuse sind klein, hübsch, kostengünstig und bieten eine gute kühlleistung? (egal ob inklusive oder ob man erst lüfter dazu kaufen müsste)

ich danke euch herzlich im voraus!


----------



## SanRelm (30. November 2010)

Ein HTPC-Gehäuse ist für nichtwärmeintensive Hardware gedacht, weil das nicht im Wohnzimmer gefragt ist, denn je mehr Wärme abtransportiert werden muß umso mehr Lüfter braucht man und umso lauter wird das Ganze und somit ungeeignet fürs Wohnzimmer.

Wenn Du Dir wirklich ein HTPC-Gehäuse antun willst, dann schau bei Silverstone, die machen sehr gute Gehäuse in der Richtung, aber ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, daß Du auf Dauer damit glücklich sein wirst...

zB SilverStone LC10S-E, ansonsten kommst mit Deinen 100&#8364; nicht hin.


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. November 2010)

ja an solche und ähnliche habe ich gedacht - aber es muss nicht unbedingt ein desktop gehäuse sein, zb würde mir der formfaktor des nzxt vulcan auch taugen, aber da ist halt wieder die front so eine sache - wohnzimmer tauglich ist die nur bedingt
optisch würde mir ja das bitfenix surivor gefallen, allerdings so wie ich das sehe ist das gehäuse sehr tief

die tiefe und die optik sind fast die wichtigsten faktoren, danach kommt das wärmemanagement und danach der preis
also lieber lege ich zur not etwas drauf und habe ein gutes gehäuse als "billig gekauft ist doppelt gekauft"

nur ich kenn mich halt überhaupt nicht aus und worauf man achten muss weiß ich leider auch nicht :/

ich bin für jeden rat dankbar xD


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. November 2010)

Was hat dein Mainboard denn für eine Form? micro-ATX, mini-ATX ...


----------



## RubenPlinius (30. November 2010)

das entscheidet sich je nach gehäuse 

ich besitze noch keine hardware, ich spiele zur zeit nur mit dem gedanken und habe so meine vorstellung was ich an hardware reinpacken würde - das betrifft aber hauptsächlich ram, cpu und grafikkarte
bezüglich der mainboard größe habe ich mir keine großen gedanken geamacht - wenn es micro-atx ist, dann wohl am ehesten einen 880g chipsatz (bilde mir ein da einen relativ günstigen gesehen zu haben), wenn es atx ist, dann eher einen 870er

die bauform ist mir relativ egal, solange das gehäuse gut genug kühlen kann und eine anständige grafikkarte reinpasst

zb in diversen lian li cube gehäusen würde sich ja eine grafikkarte ja eher nicht ausgehen so was ich gesehen habe

herzlichen dank


----------



## xdave78 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja echt coole Idee. Ich habe das auch noch vor - aber zuerst Haus fertigbaun, dann HTPC. Schau Dir dazu mal das hier an . Echt schönes Gehäuse aber auch schön teuer. Aber ich denke sowas in der Art werd ich mir dann auch holen - man machts ja nur einmal.

Wenn Du keine 300EUR fürs Gehäuse berappen swilst schau trotzdem mal dort bei Caseking bei den HTPC Gehäusen. Da sind echt nette dabei die auch sicher für dein WoZi taugen.


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2010)

Also Celina'sPapa ist echt gut 

Dat Ding sieht Top aus und einen fast so guten, wenn nicht so gar einen Tick besseren, Schreibstil als der Ohrensammler hat er 

Hab mich hier schief gelacht


----------



## Sugarwarlock (3. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne dumme Frage zwichendurch. Gibt es eigentlich HTPC-Cases die mit AIX klar kommen (Ich hoffe das war der Formfaktor für Mainboards. Ich schwanke gerade zwischen ATX und AIX xD).


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. Dezember 2010)

ATX


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2011)

verzeiht mir dass ich diesen threat wieder ausgrabe, aber ich brauch erneut euren rat in diesem belang

irgendwie kristallisiert es sich heraus, dass die sugo gehäuse von silverstone vermutlich am ehesten geeignet sind, oder?

aber zu was würdet ihr eher raten? ein micro-atx oder ein mini-itx gehäuse?

ich schwanke zur zeit zwischen sugo sg06 (vorteil klein und 300w netzteil dabei) und sugo sg02
allerdings meint ihr ist die lüftung in beiden geräten gut genug? immerhin hat das sg06 ja nur einen 120 mm lüfter und das sg02 nur max 3 80mm lüfter
kann sowas für gaming hardware reichen?

und habt ihr einen rat für mich?
ich würde gerne eine 5670 oder optimalerweise eine 5750 verbauen und dazu einen günstigen amd prozessor, der zum spielen gerade reicht und nicht das budget sprengt
könnt ihr mir eine board/cpu/gpu kombination nennen mit der ich um die 500€komme?
ich bastle ständig mit dem alternate pc builder herum, aber ich spreng regelmäßig die 600€ marke (allerdings ist hier ein preistreiber dass ich ein bluray laufwerk einbauen möchte)

ich danke euch für euren rat!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2011)

sugo sg06:
Maximale CPU-Kühlerhöhe: 82 mm
Maximale Grafikkartenlänge: 228 mm
Leistung: 300 W
steht irgendwie im widerspruch zu gamingpc

warum muss es unbedingt so ein minigehäuse sein? im wohnzimemr kann man in irgend ne ecke auch ein ordentlich leise kühlbares, günstigeres midi gehäuse stellen, wenn du damit auch spielen können willst.


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2011)

naja das problem ist, dass midi gehäuse meist relativ tief sind (und gerade die tiefe ist begrenzt) und es wäre angedacht, dass das kastl direkt neben dem fernseher steht - es sollte daher nicht zu "dominant" sein, was midi tower oftmals durch ihre lüftungsöffnungen etc tun

also zb die mesh gitter, wie es sie ja auch bei manchen sugo gehäusen gibt zb sind ein no-go, da das nicht so wirklich ins wohnzimmer passen würde

ich hatte zunächst auch angedacht eventuel den pc (im falle eines midi towers) auf den boden zu stellen, aber es gibt keine stelle wo man ihn hinstellen könnte, ohne dass er unweigerlich im weg stünde

die 300 watt sehe ich auch nicht als ein großes problem an, da man mit 300 watt trotzdem einen pc zusammenstellen kann der spieletauglich ist - es ist halt keine high-end hardware (zb hatte ich eher an eine 5750 und einen core i3 oder einen athlon II x2 oder x3 gedacht)
außerdem habe ich gedacht dass ein boxed kühler reichen wird - immerhin mein core i7 im haupt pc ist auch mit einem boxed kühler gut unterwegs
und zur not wird scho irgendein lüfter von scythe reinpassen (hatten die nicht einen flachen im programm? big shuriken oder so? kann natürlich sein dass der 90mm hat, dann wirds eng, das stimmt)

die sache ist, wenn ich ein hübsches midi gehäuse finden würde, dann wäre ich zufrieden, doch allein durcsh atx format ist es oft gegeben, dass die pcs sehr tief sind (optimalerweise sollte es nur so 42cm tiefe haben, da es sonst eventuel zu nem hitzestau kommt, da dahinter gleich die wand ist)

und deswegen frage ich euch um rat - weil ich im moment überhaupt nicht mehr durchblicke was im bereich des machbaren ist:/


----------



## muehe (19. Januar 2011)

guck doch mal nach Mini-Towern http://gh.de/a303497.html , http://gh.de/a585245.html etc.

sind aber nur für µATX


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2011)

da das hauptkriterium anscheind das gehäuse bzw die größe dessen ist, empfehle ich eine ausgedehnte suche bei caseking.de, die haben die wohl größte/schönste datenbank an gehäusen. wenn du ein definitives hast, kann man schauen welche hardware man da reinbekommt.

ein pc neben dem fernseher soll sicher auch extrem leise sein, da hat sich das mit boxed eingentlich schon erledigt, rechne dann noch ein paar euro für gute lüfter dazu


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2011)

ja die sind zwar durchaus ansprechend...aber wenn ich so überlege...

kann man die eigentlich auch hinlegen?
denn von der breite her hab ich überhaupt keine begrenzungen...die tiefe macht ein problem und die höhe ist ein optisches manko...
oder es gibt doch so desktop gehäuse oder?
von silverstone hab ich da einige gesehen aber einerseits sind die 100&#8364;aufwärts (dafür aber ATX) und ich mach mir sorgen wie es um die lüftung/kühlung in diesen geräten ausschaut

ist es irgendwie möglich in ein desktop/htpc gehäuse eine radeon 5670/570, einen athlon II x3 und halbwegs aktuelle komponenten (also vorzugsweise zb 870er/880er chipsatz und 1333er ddr3) bei angemessen guter kühlung einzubauen und dabei unter 500 oder 600 euro zu bleiben?

das ist nämlich mein hauptproblem
ursprünglich wollte ich nicht mehr als 400 euro für einen htpc ausgeben, der halt eben zum fernsehen dienen soll - aber selbst mit den günstigsten komponenten (atom/ion board etc) komm ich auf geräte die knapp 400 euro kosten...und da ist es mir den aufpreis zu einem spieletauglichen gerät schon wert....allerdings wollte ich nicht unbedingt mehr als 500 (in anlehnung an den pc zusammenstellungs thread ausgeben) und unter keinen umständen mehr als 600

irgendwie sind alle htpc gehäuse nicht für solche hardware gedacht oder?

edit: naja mit einem boxed lüfter komm ich schon klar...bei den lüftern hätte ich an silentwings gedacht (80er und 92er)


----------



## RubenPlinius (19. Januar 2011)

die frage ist auch: welches mainboard würdet ihr mir generell empfehlen?

ich möchte eher auf amd setzen, von daher kommt eigentlich nur der 880g/890g und der 760/770er chipsatz in frage oder?
welche vorteile hat es auf den 8xx chipsatz zu setzen? (außer usb 3 und sata 6)
denn immerhin macht es einen enormen preisunterschied so was ich sehe
sind die 8xxer stabiler? oder nur die können mit der aktuellen hardware umgehen?

oder bringt der 8xxer chipsatz nur einen vorteil für diejenigen die usb 3 etc nutzen wollen?

das system was ich aktuell zusammengestellt habe sieht so aus:
chieftec gehäuse
athlon II x3 435
msi 5750
gigabyte 880g mainboard
samsung f3 500gb
liton bluray laufwerk
GeIL 4GB 1333
silent wings 92mm
silent wings 80mm
2x sharkoon system fan 60mm

edit:
optisch würde ich ja das sugo sg02b bevorzugen, aber was haltet ihr von dem gehäuse? man kann weniger lüfter montieren und ich hab sorge, dass die komponenten dann zu heiß werden

edit 2:
wenn ich einen phenom II x2 555 verbaue und alle 4 kerne freischalte (wie macht man das überhaupt?), erhöht sich dann auch der strombedarf? aktuell wird er bei alternate ja mit 80 watt angegeben - erhöht sich das durch aktive kerne?
würdet ihr mir eher zu einem athlon II mit dem e suffix raten? (das sind die mit weniger stromverbrauch, aber halt auch weniger leistung)

und haltet ihr für den phenom II einen big shuriken (welche ist besser: big shuriken oder big shuriken rev. b?) für angemessen? wird der auch mit 4 kernen fertig?

ich bedanke mich herzlich für euren rat


----------



## Shourijo (19. Januar 2011)

Also ich denke mal nicht, dass das Sugo sg02b für die Komponenten zur Sauna wird... Ich habe hier das "PCGamesHardware Sonderheft: Der ultimative Mini PC Guide" liegen und dort drin verbauen sie in dieses Gehäuse:

CPU: Intel Core i5 750

CPU Kühler: Scythe Big Shuriken

Mainboard: Gigabyte P55M-UD2

Speicher: 2x 2048 MiByte DDR3-1600 (Mushkin 996805)

Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Toxic

Gehäuse: Silverstone Sugo SG02b

Netzteil: Be quiet Straight Power E7-CM-480W

DVD Laufwerk: LG GH-22N

Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB

Kostet so um die 900€... Sollte dir jetzt aber nur zeigen was darin gut möglich ist.



*Stats:*

*Leerlauf:*

Leistungsaufnahme: 76 Watt

Lautheit (1Meter)/(0,5Meter): 38,3 db(A) / 43,2 db(A)

CPU-Lüfterdrehzehl:1.600 U/min

CPU-Temperatur: durchschnittlich 31,25 °C

GPU Temperatur: durchschnittlich 40 °C

*Last (Anno 1404 v1.1, PCGH Loop, 1.680 x 1.050, 4 x FSAA, 8:1 AF):*

Leistungsaufnahme: 179 Watt

Lautheit (1Meter)/(0,5Meter): 40,9 db(A) / 46,3 db(A)

CPU-Lüfterdrehzehl:1.600 U/min

CPU-Temperatur: durchschnittlich 44,25 °C

GPU Temperatur: durchschnittlich 60 °C



Ist jetzt zwar Intel System aber für die Alternative schlagen sie nen AMD Phenom II X4 955BE vor sowie ein MSI 785GM-E65 Mainboard. Der Rest bleibt gleich.

Ich denke von den Daten wird sich das ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau halten. Natürlich geht hier die Leistung ganz schön auf die Lautstärke wegen Kühlung, aber da die Hardware, die du verbauen willst viel weniger Leistung hat, denke ich dass das bei dem Gehäuse nicht dermaßen für Lautheit sorgt.


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. Januar 2011)

dankeschön 

ja dann hab ich derweil die zusammenstellung so verändert, dass ich das sugo sg02 verwende + 300watt be quiet netzteil

meint ihr reicht der boxed kühler oder sollte ich auf jeden fall den big shuriken verbauen? und ist da die revision B besser als die "original" version?
und würdet ihr empfehlen eine eigene wärmeleitpaste zu verwenden? oder die die beim kühler dabei ist?
ich habe nämlich noch nie wärmeleitpaste selber aufgetragen und würde eine mit guten eigenschaften (und vor allem langlebigkeit) suchen und vor allem eine die einfach aufzutragen ist

und würde der phenom II mehr strom verbrauchen wenn ich die restlichen 2 kerne freischalte?


----------



## Orias_ (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo mal eine kurze Frage an Dich. Habe mich gestern mal ein bissl über HTPC informiert. Verstehe ich das richtig das Du dann mit ner Bluetooth Tastatur gemütlich auf dem Sofa sitzt und zum Bsp. WOW auf nem 40 Zoll Plasma spielen kannst? Stellt das nicht immense Anforderungen an die Graka und den Rest? Sorry wenn sich die Frage doof anhört, aber ich kann mir das grad nicht vorstellen


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. Januar 2011)

in meinem fall wäre es nur hdro xD

aber ja, ungefähr so stelle ich mir das vor ^^
der htpc soll nur hauptsächlich als dvd player ersatz dienen (nur halt in diesem fall mit bluray laufwerk) und damit ich streams wie zb von southparkstudios.com am fernseher schauen kann

ich weiß nicht welche auflösung ein 40zoll fernseher hat, aber ich habe einen 32" hd ready fernseher, da ist die auflösung nicht so hoch was ich so in erinnerung hab - die genaue auflösung hab ich aber nicht mehr im kopf

aber das spielen ist für mich gar nicht das wichtigste kriterium sein - er soll nur spiele"tauglich" sein...also nicht auf maximalen einstellungen etc
nur ich möchte einen pc mit bissl mehr leistung zusammenstellen, denn ich habe versucht einen htpc mit sparsamen komponenten zusammenzustellen und komme "gerade mal" 150 euro oder so günstiger...das ist zwar nicht wenig geld, aber es macht den unterschied zwischen einem atom/ion gespann und einem phenom II x2 und radeon 5750

das einzige was ich nur hoffe tun zu können ist dirt 2 am fernseher spielen zu können xD
rennspiele gehören auf einen fernseher und auf keinen bildschirm...aber da ich kein konsolenfan bin musste bisher der bildschirm herhalten ^^

edit: nach schnellem googlen müsste es eine auflösung von 1366*768 sein - von daher ist es keine so große herausforderung für die hardware


----------



## Orias_ (20. Januar 2011)

klingt interessant. Ich habe mir für ähnliche Zwecke einen vorgestellt: Blue Ray Player, Ersatz für Festplattenrecorder, normales Tv halt, wenn man dann damit noch spielen kann..... Daumen hoch!


----------

